
Chromium-based Microsoft Edge preview builds now available - AshleysBrain
https://www.microsoftedgeinsider.com/
======
emp_
To the surprise of no one, its basically chrome. Even my google account came
in logged in automatically, same recent sites etc. I wonder if the roadmap
will include things like dark mode, I never used the annotations feature so
can't vouch much for it. I'm yet to try to make a MS Teams call but looking
good so far.

The single engine world domination plan takes one step further today.

